# When do pups start to bark?



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

So far Rocky has only barked when he was first left in his crate and didn't like it and when he got excited about coming down the stairs yesterday!

When people come to the door or anything unusual happens he just wags his tail.

When will he start to bark (not that we want him to but know he will!)


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Oscar first found his bark at around 9 - 10 weeks. Since then, he's been making a LOT of noise.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol my litter have been barking and growlin since there were 4 weeks they are very vocal


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Jayjay didn't bark till he was about 4 months old. Trinny barked from the day we got her at 12 weeks old.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> So far Rocky has only barked when he was first left in his crate and didn't like it and when he got excited about coming down the stairs yesterday!
> 
> When people come to the door or anything unusual happens he just wags his tail.
> 
> When will he start to bark (not that we want him to but know he will!)


they don't hear much properly until their ears are up normally but it varies.

I wish ours just wagged their tail when someone came to the door pmsl.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Every pup is different, some will be vocal, some not, it just depends.

Certain breeds tend to be more vocal too, but it does depend on a pups early experiences and environment.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

both my pups barked from 8 weeks old, although even now they don't really bark unless asked to "speak"


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> both my pups barked from 8 weeks old, although even now they don't really bark unless asked to "speak"


Oh I so wish Toff was like that , lol 
He barks at everything , im currently training him to 'Quit it'


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

our ridgeback is 10 months now and the only time he has barked is once when he spotted the cat across the way and the other time was when he seen his own reflection on the tv screen..lol


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Every pup is different, some will be vocal, some not, it just depends.
> 
> Certain breeds tend to be more vocal too, but it does depend on a pups early experiences and environment.


We are hoping that Rocky is one of the rare Yorkshire Terriers that doesn't like to bark!!


----------



## leigh1971 (Sep 29, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> We are hoping that Rocky is one of the rare Yorkshire Terriers that doesn't like to bark!!


aww bless i had a yorkshire terrier for 13 years, and he loved to be heard, i have yet to find a yorkie that doesnt like to bark... just give him time, he will be barking before u know it


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> We are hoping that Rocky is one of the rare Yorkshire Terriers that doesn't like to bark!!


LOL good luck with that 

My auntie used to breed yorkies, and they were always "chatty" little things


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mia our cocker spaniel doesnt bark. Last week she let out a bark for the first time when there was a squirrel in the garden but when I told her "no" she just huffed and puffed. She will growl when she is playing with her toys, playing football or having a mad moment in the garden and if she let out a little bark we usually tell her no and she stops. She is very good when the doorbell rings, or the post comes through the letter box or when we have visitors! She just gets excited and wags her tail 

Oh she is now 5 months!!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rocky gave his first barks at ducks at the local country park last week but altho cute at first (a novelty) we told him "no" and he stopped and even when he saw the ducks again, he was quiet - long may it continue!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> Rocky gave his first barks at ducks at the local country park last week but altho cute at first (a novelty) we told him "no" and he stopped and even when he saw the ducks again, he was quiet - long may it continue!


Our closest park has a big lake and we can't walk by it because Oscar goes insane when he sees the ducks.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well a month on from the original post, Rocky is 19 weeks old and still not barking - long may it continue!! I am beginning to wonder if he is more calm because he can't see out of any of the windows apart from the living room patio door and there's not much happening out there!

He has growled a couple of times, once when my brother-in-law came to stay for a night and the next morning Rocky heard him moving around and obviously forgot who it was and gave a growl and the second time last week my husband and son went to the cinema in the evening and when they came home, he obviously didn't realise it was them at first and got up and ran to the tv lounge door growling but then he soon started wagging his tail when he realised it was them!!


----------



## ALAN (Nov 14, 2008)

Daisy is just about 10 weeks old now, and she never ever barks at anything apart from when she's playing with toys, and even then not very much. She often barks at our feet thinking they're toys, but whenever she does we get her to calm down straight away by telling her no, it works too, maybe not the first or second time but it gets through to her eventually. Strong willed little bugger she is already!

Whenever she hears a strange noise or sees something unfamiliar at the moment she generally just stops what she's doing at looks in the general direction of where the noise is coming from and then goes to investigate. Forunately we're next to a main road so she's been privvy to a lot of strange noises from cars, wagons, motorbikes etc from a very early age and is pretty much used to it already.


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mia our golden Cocker Spaniel still doesnt bark except when we play football in the garden but we do not encourage it.

She is very laid back and easy going and never barks when visitors come over or the post comes through the door.

Lets hope it stays that way


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Chihuahua's bark from an early age and are very vocal but thats there breed.. and thats why i think it depends on breed of dog


----------

